# few pics of this winter



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

wheelin around the yard
































getting the wheeler stuck in 3+ feet of snow


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice pics and welcome to MIMB. Its nice to see a follow Mainah.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful scene.. im use to seeing dust and 115°f sun! lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great pictures!!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

awsome are the tracks worth the $$$


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like fun!


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks all i think the tracks r worth it. the down side is gas mileage and speed. i like them alot i had to pull a friend of mines sled out that got stuck in a drift and then i went back and forth through it with no problems. the pic where i got stuck was some of my fault i gave it a little to much gas. after i got it out i went back by where i got stuck no problem.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

boy am i glad thats all melted here!
great pics though...i like the tracks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very Cool!!! :rockn: (pun intended  )


----------

